# Adaptar auriculares tipo walkie talkie a PC



## carlosja82 (Sep 25, 2012)

Buenos días,
¿Sería posible adaptar un auricular de walkie talkie a un ordenador, cambiando los conectores del walkie por unos tipo “jack” de audio y micro, y que funcione igual con el botón PTT (push to talk)?

¿Sería solo cambiar de conectores o entraríamos ya en impedancias etc o directamente sería imposible?

La función sería igual que un walkie talkie pero a través del ordenador, es decir, solo se quiere transmitir cuando se pulsa el botón.

¿Alguien tiene conocimiento al respecto?.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Melghost (Sep 25, 2012)

Casi todo es posible, sólo hay que saber cómo hacerlo.

¿Lo que tú quieres es que el mismo ordenador accione el PTT y transmita lo que sale del conector de auriculares?


----------



## carlosja82 (Sep 25, 2012)

Melghost dijo:


> Casi todo es posible, sólo hay que saber cómo hacerlo.
> 
> ¿Lo que tú quieres es que el mismo ordenador accione el PTT y transmita lo que sale del conector de auriculares?



Yo soy el que acciona el botón PTT de los auriculares tal y como si estuviera conectado al walkie talkie, y transmita lo que sale del micrófono.


----------



## Melghost (Sep 25, 2012)

¿Es decir, que nos olvidaríamos del walkie talkie?
¿Lo que quieres es conectar al ordenador los auriculares, el micrófono y el PTT externos del walkie?
¿Cuando hablas de "transmitir", te refieres a enviar la voz al ordenador, y de ahí a donde corresponda, o por el contrario quieres seguir transmitiendo con el walkie talkie?


----------



## carlosja82 (Sep 25, 2012)

Melghost dijo:


> ¿Es decir, que nos olvidaríamos del walkie talkie?
> 
> 
> ¿Lo que quieres es conectar al ordenador los auriculares, el micrófono y el PTT externos del walkie?
> ...




¿Es decir, que nos olvidaríamos del walkie talkie?
Eso es, sería para PC

¿Lo que quieres es conectar al ordenador los auriculares, el micrófono y el PTT externos del walkie?
Si, con unos auriculares de walkie adaptarlos al PC (y que funcione el PTT)

¿Cuando hablas de "transmitir", te refieres a enviar la voz al ordenador, y de ahí a donde corresponda, o por el contrario quieres seguir transmitiendo con el walkie talkie?
Me refiero a enviar la voz al ordenador y de ahí a donde corresponda siempre y cuando este pulsado el boton PTT, si no no transmite nada (como un walkie pero en el PC)

Gracias.


----------



## djwash (Sep 25, 2012)

A lo mejorno podemos entenderte, o quizas no te explicas bien...

Que es lo que quieres hacer?

Puedes hacer un dibujo, porque la verdad no se entiende que es lo que quieres hacer con los Walkie talkie, para que lo quieres conectar al PC, cual es el fin, que va a transmitir, el sonido del PC o el de tu voz, que función cumpliria la PC en este caso?


----------



## CCB (Sep 25, 2012)

No se si entendi mal, pero lo que el chico quiere es poder utilizar el microfono y el audifono del walkie en el computador tal como si fuera un manos libres tal como se utilizan en atencion al cliente y pues lo que el requiere es saber si es posible añadirle y adaptarle un jack para asi conectarlo al pc, y yo sin saber pero imaginando y analizando digo que si es posible, solo hay que saber conectar los cables, ejem: gnd del pc con el gnd del conector del audio/microfono, la entrada de audio del pc con la salida del microfono, y y la salida de audío del pc con el audifono, aah y para no dañarlo y seguir utilzando el boton es necesario adquirir un acople y de este si sacar las conecciones antes mencionadas, espero haberle entendido y haberle sido en algo de utilidad.


----------



## Melghost (Sep 26, 2012)

Sí, ya está más clara la cosa.

Lo único, en la foto no aparece (o no veo) el micrófono. ¿Está en la misma cajita que el pulsador?


----------



## carlosja82 (Sep 26, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-EfyieddbbNw/T2UPBerwTmI/AAAAAAAAAow/Vj2te3kvDac/s320/OpoQQ.jpg
> 
> A lo mejorno podemos entenderte, o quizas no te explicas bien...
> 
> ...



Solo es conectar unos auriculares con micro y botón ptt al ordenador.

Se transmitirá lo que se diga por el micro, es decir mi voz o lo que capte el micro. Se conectará al PC para dar funcionalidad de walkie talkie a una simulación.



caucanito dijo:


> No se si entendi mal, pero lo que el chico quiere es poder utilizar el microfono y el audifono del walkie en el computador tal como si fuera un manos libres tal como se utilizan en atencion al cliente y pues lo que el requiere es saber si es posible añadirle y adaptarle un jack para asi conectarlo al pc, y yo sin saber pero imaginando y analizando digo que si es posible, solo hay que saber conectar los cables, ejem: gnd del pc con el gnd del conector del audio/microfono, la entrada de audio del pc con la salida del microfono, y y la salida de audío del pc con el audifono, aah y para no dañarlo y seguir utilzando el boton es necesario adquirir un acople y de este si sacar las conecciones antes mencionadas, espero haberle entendido y haberle sido en algo de utilidad.



Exacto, además de que funcione el botón PTT (push to talk).



Melghost dijo:


> Sí, ya está más clara la cosa.
> 
> Lo único, en la foto no aparece (o no veo) el micrófono. ¿Está en la misma cajita que el pulsador?



Si, el micrófono está justamente detrás.

Gracias a todos y espero que se vaya entendiendo la idea.


----------



## Melghost (Sep 26, 2012)

Vale, pues lo primero que tienes que hacer es identificar las conexiones existentes.

En la foto veo que tienes un jack de tres contactos y otro de dos; en total 5 contactos.
Con un polímetro tienes que tratar de averiguar a qué corresponde cada contacto. Puede que sea de la siguiente forma (sólo "puede que sea"):
           Que el jack de 3 contactos incluya: El vivo del auricular, el vivo del micrófono y una masa común.
           Que el jack de 2 contactos corresponda al pulsador.

También puede ser de muchas más formas, o que incluso haya algún circuito en la cajita del micrófono y pulsador. Vete a saber.

Puede ser que sólo tengas señal del micrófono cuando pulsas el pulsador, y que cuando no lo pulsas el micrófono quede interrumpido (pulsador en serie con la señal del micrófono)

En cualquier caso, cuando tengas claro qué es lo que tienes, el segundo paso es saber exactamente cómo lo quieres hacer. La salida a auriculares está clara, siempre que tu ordenador disponga de salida para auriculares. La entrada de micrófono también. Lo del pulsador es más complicado; podrías meter la señal por un pin del puerto paralelo, si es que lo tienes y no es muy antiguo (antiguamente sólo servían como salida). Y si no lo tienes, tendrás que inventarte algo. Probablemente existan por ahí módulos de entradas digitales que se conecten al puerto USB. Si encuentras eso te podría servir. ¿Utilizas un portátil o un sobremesa?


----------



## carlosja82 (Sep 26, 2012)

Melghost dijo:


> Vale, pues lo primero que tienes que hacer es identificar las conexiones existentes.
> 
> En la foto veo que tienes un jack de tres contactos y otro de dos; en total 5 contactos.
> Con un polímetro tienes que tratar de averiguar a qué corresponde cada contacto. Puede que sea de la siguiente forma (sólo "puede que sea"):
> ...



Entoces sería mirar bien el pinout (en cuanto al micro y audio no habría problema); como puedo realizar lo del puerto paralelo? mediante algún software?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2012)

Se me ocurre una mas sencilla sin romper nada.

Seguramente en el plug de 3,5 tengas masa , salida de auricular y entrada de micrófono.

Y el plug de 2,5 sea el interruptor de PTT

Coincido con Melghost.

Entonces luego de identificar los pines compras un jack 3,5 estereo , otro jack 2,5 mono y dos plug 3,5 estereo.

De masa y salida de auricular conectás al nuevo plug auricular.

Y de masa y entrada de micrófono lo conectás al otro nuevo plug pero pasando el vivo de micrófono en serie con el interruptor del de 2,5.

¿ Se entiende ?

Tenés que estudiar las conecciones originales y luego verificar que no haga feo ruido al PTTear

Saludos !

 .


----------



## carlosja82 (Sep 26, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se me ocurre una mas sencilla sin romper nada.
> 
> Seguramente en el plug de 3,5 tengas masa , salida de auricular y entrada de micrófono.
> 
> ...



Si es así, espero que funcione, y no haya problemas de impedancias además de que funcione el PTT.

Mañana hago la prueba.

Muchas gracias.


----------

